# Swine Flu - Concerns Traveling by Rail?



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone heard any word from Amtrak on concerns over the Swine Flu coming out of Mexico and now in San Diego?

There's always a concern when traveling in a confined space with people, of course! But has Amtrak made any kind of official statement about how they're going to address this issue?

I'm traveling on the Coast Starlight on 5/7 & 5/8, and I have Multiple Sclerosis. My immune system is surpressed, therefore I have to be cautious in regards to this type of epidemic.

Any info that can be shared would be great!


----------



## Upstate (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know how Amtrak could address this issue. They are in the business of transportation, not public health. Plenty of people each day get on the train (or any form of transportation) with the common cold or regular flu.

That means its up to you to stay clean. I would guess a sleeper would be a better environment than a coach and when you first get on you personally scrub it down.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 25, 2009)

You'd be even less safe on a plane in that tiny contained environment.


----------



## Upstate (Apr 25, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> You'd be even less safe on a plane in that tiny contained environment.


But the exposure time is far less on a plane. If you compare Los Angeles - Seattle it takes about 3 hours on a plane vs 34 hours on a train. Even though planes stuff more people in them, its only for a short period of time.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 25, 2009)

i don't believe mexico has curtailed public transit though they have curtailed some public gatherings. i have always felt an amtrak coach to be a good place to catch a cold. might be best to catch the virus early before it becomes even more virulent. if i had travel plans near the border i might reconsider or at least keep a very close eye on cdc press releases. i would guess (hope) amtrak would take direction from them


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 25, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Has anyone heard any word from Amtrak on concerns over the Swine Flu coming out of Mexico and now in San Diego?
> There's always a concern when traveling in a confined space with people, of course! But has Amtrak made any kind of official statement about how they're going to address this issue?
> 
> I'm traveling on the Coast Starlight on 5/7 & 5/8, and I have Multiple Sclerosis. My immune system is surpressed, therefore I have to be cautious in regards to this type of epidemic.
> ...


There is no statements or info on their website, either under new releases or service alerts. I would be surprised if there was.

If it were me I would talk to my Dr about the risks first before getting too excited. Also you may want to ask him/her about using the OTC 'Zicam' or something similar. So far this flu has showed up only in Mexico & a few suspected cases in San Diego.

I would be surprised if it showed up on the train, but I guess anything's possible.

Since your plan is to spend most of your time in the H bedroom, you should be ok. I would use sanitizing wipes (non bleach kind) & wipe down the surfaces upon entering it. There is also spray sanitizer, but if you have breathing problems or asthma you may want to avoid that. You can also use sanitizing gel for your hands too. Most stores have pocket sized bottles at the the check out. It's small enough you can bring it with you anywhere on the train... And of course the stand by of hand washing helps too.

Enjoy your trip on the Starlight!

EDIT:

I just went to foxnews.com & cdc.gov & found these articles:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,517901,00.html

http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2009)

Upstate said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > You'd be even less safe on a plane in that tiny contained environment.
> ...


The exposure time may be less, but thanks to the dry recirculated air on a plane, you risk is much higher than on Amtrak.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 25, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Upstate said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


A plane becomes saturated in only a matter of minutes the entire cabin's air has become contaminated. On a train it would take a lot longer to saturate the coaches, due to the larger volume and the lack of pressurization. Air can circulate through a train and does become recycled every time the doors are opened.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 25, 2009)

I admit I haven't been following this very close, but one thing I remember is that it is not spread by human to human contact - only between direct contact of humans and pigs. (I heard even eating pork does not transmit it.)

Now I may be wrong, but I can't remember the last time I saw a pig aboard an Amtrak train!  (Although some of the passengers may act like pigs! :lol: )


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 25, 2009)

Probably getting way far away from Amtrak, but here are some links of interest to calm your nerves:

*Link*

*Link*

*Link*


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 25, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Upstate said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


Modern airliners refresh cabin air regularly. In most cases the entire volume of cabin air is refreshed with external air every five minutes or so. That is a higher refresh rate than most buildings. The risk on an airliner may be higher due to the number of people in the relatively small cabin, but it is not due to stale air.


----------



## oldtimer (Apr 25, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Upstate said:
> ...


The air refresh rate on a Superliner car is in the 5-7 minute area depending on he outside air temperature. This is a higher rate than most airliners. The Superliners also have a much better air filtration system. The Superliner I's have a great HVAC system only topped by the Superliner II's. In a former (and some time simultaneous with my rr time) life I was an FAA certified A&P Mechanic.


----------



## Upstate (Apr 25, 2009)

oldtimer2 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Air refresh is one aspect, but contact with public things is where the train will get you. You can sit in a plane for 3 hours and not have to use the bathroom, but on the 34 hour train trip you will have to use it. You will most likely go to the lounge car and touch even more things.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I admit I haven't been following this very close, but one thing I remember is that it is not spread by human to human contact - only between direct contact of humans and pigs. (I heard even eating pork does not transmit it.)
> Now I may be wrong, but I can't remember the last time I saw a pig aboard an Amtrak train!  (Although some of the passengers may act like pigs! :lol: )


Quoting to restate the obvious. Unless they bring cattle cars back Swine Flu is NOT spread through human to human contact, only human to animal.

For now at least...


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 25, 2009)

oldtimer2 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Modern airliners refresh cabin air regularly. In most cases the entire volume of cabin air is refreshed with external air every five minutes or so, which is a higher refresh rate than most buildings. The risk on an airliner may be higher due to the number of people in the cabin, but it is not due to stale air.
> ...


Of course my point was to state that airliners do not simply recirculate air in flight. Aircraft cabin air is fresh air, as is train air.

As for the excellence of the Superliner HVAC system, I have some first hand knowledge that at times it lacks a little reliability. I've been in rooms that were sweltering with not hint of airflow, and in rooms that required some impromtu modification of the plenim vent to prevent freezing to death. My observation is that the system was fine in 1990 and would be OK today if maintained properly.

As for filtration, modern aircraft use high-efficiency, particulate type air filters. These are the same type filters used in hospital IC units. I have no knowledge of the filtration used with Superliner HVAC, but if it is as good, that would be pretty good indeed.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 25, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I admit I haven't been following this very close, but one thing I remember is that it is not spread by human to human contact - only between direct contact of humans and pigs. (I heard even eating pork does not transmit it.)
> ...


While that is normally the case, human to human transmission has been confirmed in the last couple of weeks. That is the cause for concern.

http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/


----------



## Andy (Apr 25, 2009)

The CDC has not recommended people avoid travel. I am going through Texas to California on the Texas Eagle at the end of May and am hoping it doesn't get worse. I wouldn't worry though. Just take proper everyday precautions (on the CDC site).

http://wwwn.cdc.gov/travel/contentSwineFluUS.aspx


----------



## jmbgeg (Apr 25, 2009)

Sleeper passengers certainly have less exposure than coach.


----------



## Sam31452 (Apr 25, 2009)

> But the exposure time is far less on a plane. If you compare Los Angeles - Seattle it takes about 3 hours on a plane vs 34 hours on a train. Even though planes stuff more people in them, its only for a short period of time.


Yup, but after all we don't speak about radiation, but about a disease, so exposure time is not that important.

As far as I know about this thing is that it currently affects mostly young adults, to which you don't belong (at least I assume that), but which is a reason to be afraid in general indeed, as the most famous flu which affected mostly young adults was the last real pandemic the world saw back in 1918:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1918_flu_pandemic

The point is that it's hard to find a way to travel that is less crowded than using a H sleeper compartement on amtrak (lower level, nobody walking through, nobody coming to your room, etc.) Personally, with an evil thing as MS is, i would take all the measures you d' take against every other illness (i'm no doctor so you probably know more about these things than I do).

Your doctor will also provide better advice on the flu than we are able to.....

=> And after you asked all the questions here, please post also a trip report here, so we will get to know how you got to San Luis Obispo and back.


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the great input and discussion! My concern was more personal than an issue that Amtrak has to address, but I did wonder how well they clean down the trains while they are running. I will of course bring along antiseptic wipes and gel to wipe down my H-room when we get onboard, as well as carry them up to the PPC when we are there. And I'm always very cautious about where I put my hands, or touching anywhere around my face.

Having MS, I am one of those people that are highly susceptible to infection and disease. But I try not to let that limit my ability to go out and about in the world just like anybody else! I even have a face mask I can take with me to use, if the CDC puts out a more urgent warning to people with illness.

Please don't misconstrue what I was saying...I'm not panicked! I had heard from my parents that they temporarily shut down rail travel during the swine flu epidemic in 1976, and therefore wondered if that would happen again. WHO has been hinting that a pandemic could be coming, but again I was just wondering if Amtrak had put out any statement since they travel from San Diego throughout California daily, and San Diego has identified swine flu as well.

I'll definitely be posting a Trip Report when we get back!


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 25, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> ... I had heard from my parents that they temporarily shut down rail travel during the swine flu epidemic in 1976, and therefore wondered if that would happen again.


I was around during the swine flu panic in the 70's and travel was not affected. What was affected was my arm when I got a swine flu shot from one of those high pressure guns used for mass innoculations. Seriously painful.


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 25, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Thanks for all the great input and discussion! My concern was more personal than an issue that Amtrak has to address, but I did wonder how well they clean down the trains while they are running. I will of course bring along antiseptic wipes and gel to wipe down my H-room when we get onboard, as well as carry them up to the PPC when we are there. And I'm always very cautious about where I put my hands, or touching anywhere around my face.
> Having MS, I am one of those people that are highly susceptible to infection and disease. But I try not to let that limit my ability to go out and about in the world just like anybody else! I even have a face mask I can take with me to use, if the CDC puts out a more urgent warning to people with illness.
> 
> Please don't misconstrue what I was saying...I'm not panicked! I had heard from my parents that they temporarily shut down rail travel during the swine flu epidemic in 1976, and therefore wondered if that would happen again. WHO has been hinting that a pandemic could be coming, but again I was just wondering if Amtrak had put out any statement since they travel from San Diego throughout California daily, and San Diego has identified swine flu as well.
> ...


It's good you're not panicking. I suggested wipes/sanitizer just in case you don't normally use them. I should have realized that you probably would use them. I will be packing them along as well on our trip in June/July. I had already decided to bring them before the flu issue for the simple reason that there is really no way to tell how well they clean the rooms. All the pics I have seen they look clean, but looks aren't everything. It's just like any other public area. I'm not OCD about it, just trying to be careful. It really is amazing how few people wash their hands anymore. I agree, you should be cautious-there is no reason to risk your health.

Have fun on your trip, please don't forget the trip report!!!


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I admit I haven't been following this very close, but one thing I remember is that it is not spread by human to human contact - only between direct contact of humans and pigs. (I heard even eating pork does not transmit it.)
> Now I may be wrong, but I can't remember the last time I saw a pig aboard an Amtrak train!  (Although some of the passengers may act like pigs! :lol: )


From what I have been following, this isn't the original swine flu, but rather a mutated verson of the H1N1 virus that CAN be spread person to person.

You don't need a pig on broad, juust an infected person acting like a pig.


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 26, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> You'd be even less safe on a plane in that tiny contained environment.


I always take a can of lysol to spray down my area especially hotel rooms. I will spray down my sleeper when I go on vacation in a couple of weeks. That about all you can do.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 26, 2009)

The CDC reports that there are cases in Ohio, Texas, Kansas, California and most notably New York City.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 26, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> The CDC reports that there are cases in Ohio, Texas, Kansas, California and most notably New York City.


Stay indoors. Talk to nobody, don't answer the door. Don't breathe in or out. Don't answer the telephone as the bugs can swim down the line. Don't use the internet for the same reason.

Seal your doors and windows. Dont open any mail as the bugs can self mail.

But whatever you do, don't panic.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2009)

I still am more concerned (and not very much) about catching a cold from someone I pass on the street than catching the Swine Flu from someone on Amtrak!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 26, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > The CDC reports that there are cases in Ohio, Texas, Kansas, California and most notably New York City.
> ...


Exactly. That's why I have invented teh perfect way to prevent getting sick. I put plastic bags over my head and breath out all the air so nothing can get in.

Brilliant, huh? h34r: h34r:


----------



## mercedeslove (Apr 26, 2009)

Unless you've recently been to Mexico and have made out with a pig, or come in contact with one. You should be fine. The media is making a much bigger deal out of it then they should, because of this it is only creating panic and chaos.

Next people will be saying this is some kind of terrorist attack and it will make matters far worse.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 26, 2009)

mercedeslove said:


> Unless you've recently been to Mexico and have made out with a pig, or come in contact with one. ...


The Center for Disease Control reports

"Influenza is thought to spread mainly person-to-person through coughing or sneezing of infected people. "

Also see Swine flu in Humans.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Apr 26, 2009)

mercedeslove said:


> Unless you've recently been to Mexico and have made out with a pig, or come in contact with one. You should be fine.


I don't think those eight students at that New York preparatory school were making out with pigs. And New York is pretty far from Mexico.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2009)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> mercedeslove said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you've recently been to Mexico and have made out with a pig, or come in contact with one. You should be fine.
> ...


Hey, you never know! :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 26, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > mercedeslove said:
> ...


Yeah, there was that recent "lipstick on a pig" thing...


----------



## cpamtfan (Apr 26, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > The CDC reports that there are cases in Ohio, Texas, Kansas, California and most notably New York City.
> ...



I don't think thats possible here on LI where it was 90 degrees all day long. I haven't even started spring cleaning yet and it already feels like summer!

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## cpamtfan (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope my moms many nick nack pigs aren't infected. She has a whole big mantel full of them. I'd better not get near them h34r: ...

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I guess my concern wasn't completely unfounded! Now it's a wait and see whether they'll say anything about train travel.

Thanks for the chuckles on the topic, folks! This is a very creative group on here!


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 27, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Well, I guess my concern wasn't completely unfounded! Now it's a wait and see whether they'll say anything about train travel.
> Thanks for the chuckles on the topic, folks! This is a very creative group on here!



I've been seriously concerned about the piggies on my feet catching it....Good thing they are protected by socks right now.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 27, 2009)

BaileyRailFans said:


> Well, I guess my concern wasn't completely unfounded! Now it's a wait and see whether they'll say anything about train travel.
> Thanks for the chuckles on the topic, folks! This is a very creative group on here!


Amtrak pressing vigilance of swine flu


----------



## sechs (Apr 28, 2009)

This may be of interest to flu followers:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&amp...38151,25.488281

Seriously, people. Just keep up with basic hygiene. You're far more likely to inoculate yourself with the virus. Wash your hands.


----------



## George Harris (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes, I see the need to be cautious, but this thing appears to be being blown out of proportion. If you have read about the 1918 flu epidemic, you will find that millions of people died. Since it was in wartime, many governments, including the US, were very secretive about the spread and even the existance and prevalence of the disease. As a result a lot of death certificates that should have said influenza said things like pnemonia, instead.

Now we are talking about something that has affected about 100 people in the US and killed nobody here - yet.

I was in Taiwan during the SARS epidemic. They did not shut down public transportation. The cities would have congealed if they had, but you had to wear a face mask to ride a bus, subway, train, or airplane. Many events that would have resulted in gathering of large numbers of people were canceled. Your temperature was taken before you could enter most public buildings, and even the one man and his family barber shop where I got my hair cut checked my temperature when I came in. Yet for the entire duration of the epidemic, there were only about 50 deaths on Taiwan out of a population of about 21 million. I don't recall the total number of cases, but the number was not truly huge. Aggressive treatment kept the fatalities low.

We got some glimmers of what was happening in China, where the situation was quite different due to the much lower level of hygiene and quality of medical facilities available to the general public. The reality there will probably never be know due to the level of secrecy surrounding what really happened.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 28, 2009)

George Harris said:


> Yes, I see the need to be cautious, but this thing appears to be being blown out of proportion. If you have read about the 1918 flu epidemic, you will find that millions of people died. Since it was in wartime, many governments, including the US, were very secretive about the spread and even the existence and prevalence of the disease. As a result a lot of death certificates that should have said influenza said things like pneumonia, instead.
> Now we are talking about something that has affected about 100 people in the US and killed nobody here - yet.
> 
> I was in Taiwan during the SARS epidemic. They did not shut down public transportation. The cities would have congealed if they had, but you had to wear a face mask to ride a bus, subway, train, or airplane. Many events that would have resulted in gathering of large numbers of people were canceled. Your temperature was taken before you could enter most public buildings, and even the one man and his family barber shop where I got my hair cut checked my temperature when I came in. Yet for the entire duration of the epidemic, there were only about 50 deaths on Taiwan out of a population of about 21 million. I don't recall the total number of cases, but the number was not truly huge. Aggressive treatment kept the fatalities low.
> ...


George - I have never worn a mask such as you describe. When I see TV reports and pictures of people wearing them it appears they are not completely airtight along the edges where they meet the skin. That is, there sometimes seem to be a gap where air flow could flow from you to the outside or from the outside in to you. What are your thoughts, if any, about that situation? Bottom line, are these masks effective? Are there some masks that are more efficient than others?

Thanks!!


----------



## George Harris (Apr 28, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I see the need to be cautious, but this thing appears to be being blown out of proportion. Now we are talking about something that has affected about 100 people in the US and killed nobody here - yet.
> ...


To quote a doctor friend of ours over there: The mask does more to protect others from you than it does to protect you from others. From a public health perspective, as opposed to the perspective of your own health, it is the same either way, as if the mask keeps the germs of the infected from being scattered this is just as good for keeping them away from the uninfected as something on the uninfected that would keep them from getting in. However, for you, it is the question of keeping them out.

Increasing the length of passage of the air flow before it enters your nose is beneficial, but not really a life or death difference. For the mask ot be reasonably effective for the benefit of the wearer, you need to be sure that the top is fairly snug around your nose. There is a wire in the top edge of these things for that purpose. If you get one that does not have such, you have gotten a fairly useless cheap knock-off. If you find the wire on the bottom edge, it means you have the mask upside down. Wearing one may be of more benefit in making other people decide to keep their distance than for any other purpose. I have no idea of the longevity of this particular bug outside the body, but generally airborne diseases require a fairly short transit time.

Generally, I would say the normal being careful for cleanliness of hands, etc. that has already been mentioned will be your best bet. A mask will protect you from the sprayed cough and sneeze droplets, but not really do much for the microscopic airborne particles., but the protection from droplets could make a huge difference in your exposure.

I know this is not exactly the clearest of answers, but it is an attempt to give you a realistic one.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 28, 2009)

George Harris said:


> Generally, I would say the normal being careful for cleanliness of hands, etc. that has already been mentioned will be your best bet. A mask will protect you from the sprayed cough and sneeze droplets, but not really do much for the microscopic airborne particles., but the protection from droplets could make a huge difference in your exposure.


And the mask will do nothing to protect you from the most common form of virus transmission, that being touching an infected surface. Probably 90% of all viral infections pass from person to person by touching a contaminated surface, and not via breathing in airborne particles. If you're not within 3 feet when someone coughs or sneezes, you're not close enough to breath in any contaminated particles expelled by the cough/sneeze. They'll fall to the floor long before they get near your nose.

If you want to avoid catching something, then you want to avoid touching anything outside of your home. Since that's of course impossible to do, the next best things to do are to make a very conscious effort to not touch your nose, eyes, or mouth with your hands until you've washed them thoroughly of used some form of anti-bacterial lotion or wipes. Even then, still best to try to avoid touching your face if you can help it, until you've washed several times back at home.

You could wear a mask all day long, but if you touch a door, or pick up a phone, or an item while shopping that has been touched by someone who has the flu, and you then rub your eye, you have a very good chance that you've just infected yourself.


----------



## p&sr (Apr 28, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ...make a very conscious effort to not touch your nose, eyes, or mouth with your hands until you've washed them thoroughly of used some form of anti-bacterial lotion or wipes. Even then, still best to try to avoid touching your face if you can help it, until you've washed several times back at home.
> You could wear a mask all day long, but if you touch a door, or pick up a phone, or an item while shopping that has been touched by someone who has the flu, and you then rub your eye, you have a very good chance that you've just infected yourself.


This is a good summary. A face mask is pretty good at preventing spread of disease by airborne droplets. (Most effective when worn by the one doing the coughing or the sneezing, but pretty good in either direction.) Influenza is a "lipid-coated virus", which means it is inactivated by ordinary soap (for washing your hands) or alcohol (for scrubbing surfaces).


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 28, 2009)

Thousand die of flu since January.


----------



## George Harris (Apr 28, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Thousand die of flu since January.


Exactly! We get in an uproar about the odd and unusual and forget about the ordinary which is really more of an issue.


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 29, 2009)

George Harris said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Thousand die of flu since January.
> ...


I'm always aware of communicable diseases, because of my immune disorder. But this is obviously not just your ordinary flu virus, even though the flu does kill thousands of people each year! It's urgent enough for the CDC to make it an issue, and for WHO to raise the flag and go to a global phase 5, categorizing the swine flu as an 'imminent pandemic' situation.

I am not trying to incite panic amongst rail travelers, but this is one virus that needs to be taken seriously. True, we as a nation have become lax about viruses and diseases that are always running rampant in our society. And we use antibacterial soaps, wipes and cleaners in our homes and out in public as the norm. Still, I think this was a good topic to bring up for discussion and I'm glad that I did! 

Thanks for everyone's input...and happy T-rails to you!


----------



## Everydaymatters (Apr 30, 2009)

On Saturday (4/25), there were only a couple of cases of swine flu in New York.

On Sunday (4/26) there were a couple of people wearings masks at Washington Union Station, which has trains coming from New York.

Now, just 5 days later, it has spread like wildfire.

Having just taken the Cardinal to DC and the Captial Ltd. back to Chicago, I do have concerns about the cleanliness of the washrooms. There is always water around the sinks. this is an excellent way to breed bacteria. I was always a great one to clean up after everyone else in hopes that the next person would do the same, but on this trip I didn't. Instead I used those wet wipes in individual packages and didn't even touch the sink or the faucet.

It seems that in light of the quick spread of this flu, Amtrak needs to do something to make their washrooms cleaner. They have never made it a priority, but this problem is something they need to address right away.


----------



## BaileyRailFans (Apr 30, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> It seems that in light of the quick spread of this flu, Amtrak needs to do something to make their washrooms cleaner. They have never made it a priority, but this problem is something they need to address right away.


With all of the attention to the Swine Flu virus, and the CDC and WHO asking for due diligence from all travel agencies, I think Amtrak will be stepping up their maintenance procedures and taking every necessary precaution to protect it's passengers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, Biden done gone and opened his lips to tell folks to stay off of airplanes and subways. Wanna bet that Amtrak travel will be down as well?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 30, 2009)

Guest said:


> Well, Biden done gone and opened his lips to tell folks to stay off of airplanes and subways. Wanna bet that Amtrak travel will be down as well?


It's Biden. His lips have a tendency to leave his brain behind in the dust.

Common sense people-- there are only a few hundred confirmed cases in New York, with millions of people in the city... and we haven't become a plague city yet!


----------



## SideshowMatt (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the media has just blown this wayyyy out. The only reason people died in Mexico is because they do not have good health care. Just wash you hands, try to stay away from people who are coughing, and you will be fine.

Even if you do get it, it is just like the regular flu. About a week down and you'll be back on your feet (unless of course you have a weak immune system)


----------



## jis (Apr 30, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Common sense people-- there are only a few hundred confirmed cases in New York, with millions of people in the city... and we haven't become a plague city yet!


I bet more people are suffering from an attack of the normal everyday variety of flu in New York than the _Influenza A (H1N1) _variety. It is also not clear that the mortality rate from the _Influenza A (H1N1)_ is significantly different from that of other varieties yet. All of that might change. But it would be nice if the media could give us information about infection rates and mortality rates of your everyday garden variety flu just to provide some comparison, so that one can arrive at better judgment about these sorts of things.

According to the WHO briefing of today there are 257 confirmed cases worldwide so far with 8 confirmed fatalities. Surprisingly US has more confirmed cases than Mexico, which stems most likely from delay in getting lab confirmation for many potential cases in Mexico. So those numbers will probably climb even if the thing does not spread any more dramatically.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 30, 2009)

From the LA Times.

"Scientists see this flu strain as relatively mild"


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not trying to pick on any specific groups, but there has been talk on radio talk shows that illegal aliens who have "flu-like symptoms" that may or may not be swine flu may not see a doctor or go to the hospital to be tested - for fear of having to answer too many questions. I still am not overly concerned about it.

True, you could stay in your house all day, but I bet you'll get hungry in a few weeks and have to go outside and get some food or go to work or get the mail - or even to get some fresh air!  Really, just as long as you practice proper hygiene, you'll be fine.

I always get a chuckle when I see TV reporters reporting from _____ and many people are walking around with masks - but the reporters do not! That shows that basic things are enough. I don't think they would volunteer to do that if it was not enough. Even reporters in war areas have some kind of protection on.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh no, it's mutated!

BBC News: "...mutation of the H1N1 virus into new strain: H1Z1."

EU quarantines London in flu panic


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 30, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Oh no, it's mutated!
> BBC News: "...mutation of the H1N1 virus into new strain: H1Z1."
> 
> EU quarantines London in flu panic


This must be a 'joke page' please compare with the real one.

Suspect page-

http://bouncewith.me.uk/europe/8027043.htm

Real one-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/default.stm


----------



## sechs (May 1, 2009)

Maybe the fact that, of influenza's eight genes, none has a name starting with "z" was a dead give away....


----------



## sunchaser (May 1, 2009)

sechs said:


> Maybe the fact that, of influenza's eight genes, none has a name starting with "z" was a dead give away....


You never know if someone may fall for it anyway. When I started reading, I started laughing. Especially about the zombie part. Great stuff. Not a virologist or a genome specialist, so I didn't know how many jeans the pig virus has.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 1, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no, it's mutated!
> ...


Ya got me!


----------



## sunchaser (May 1, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > PetalumaLoco said:
> ...


Wasn't trying to spoil your fun! We call it trout flu at home. Hope it doesn't mess up our travel plans.


----------



## -Jamie- (May 1, 2009)

Is it bad if I'm hoping some people booked on our train panic and cancel their roomette reservations so the rooms will drop back to the lower bucket? lol


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 1, 2009)

-Jamie- said:


> Is it bad if I'm hoping some people booked on our train panic and cancel their roomette reservations so the rooms will drop back to the lower bucket? lol


:lol: A bad thing but yet a good thing :lol:


----------



## Bigval109 (May 1, 2009)

-Jamie- said:


> Is it bad if I'm hoping some people booked on our train panic and cancel their roomette reservations so the rooms will drop back to the lower bucket? lol


Sorry buddy but I'm not scared and I'm still going. I leave on next friday. Plus I'm armed with a can of lysol and oust to spray things down a bit.  Hey I waited to long and I'm ready to ride.  California here I come!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

-Jamie- said:


> Is it bad if I'm hoping some people booked on our train panic and cancel their roomette reservations so the rooms will drop back to the lower bucket? lol


I don't think so. Their roomettes will go up for re-sale at the original price; could be lowest bucket or could be highest bucket, depending on what they paid.


----------



## sunchaser (May 1, 2009)

Bigval109 said:


> -Jamie- said:
> 
> 
> > Is it bad if I'm hoping some people booked on our train panic and cancel their roomette reservations so the rooms will drop back to the lower bucket? lol
> ...


I just checked the Zephyr today for the day we leave & all the bedrooms were gone. Roomettes still avail, though. Still pretty cheap, too.


----------



## chuljin (May 1, 2009)

I just noticed (though it could have been there a few days already: 2009 FLU INFO: Amtrak Response.

Last night on 785 in my usual way, the Conductor made an announcement like (paraphrasing):



Conductor Rosie said:


> (the usual Conductor announcements) ...and we want to ask everyone's help in keeping Amtrak trains a safe and healthy place for all passengers and crew: before visiting the cafe car, and after each visit to the restroom, please wash your hands thoroughly.


So Amtrak is not particularly panicking, it seems, just reminding us of the common sense we learned as youngsters.


----------



## -Jamie- (May 1, 2009)

Bigval109 said:


> -Jamie- said:
> 
> 
> > Is it bad if I'm hoping some people booked on our train panic and cancel their roomette reservations so the rooms will drop back to the lower bucket? lol
> ...


Well you're not on my train so go right ahead. 



Guest said:


> I don't think so. Their roomettes will go up for re-sale at the original price; could be lowest bucket or could be highest bucket, depending on what they paid.


Hope so. We missed getting a lower bucket by 1 week. Had to pay $399 for each roomette instead of $134 the week before.


----------

